# Dried Sweet Potato Treats



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just wanted to share this wonderful treat that I found at Target today. They are dried sweet potatoes and a great alternative to other chews. Nissa loved them!
Sweet Potato Snacks


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35737


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Strange. The sweet potato treats I picked up at Target aren't the Vitality ones. The packaging says "Simply Sweet Potato" 

I just checked the dogswell website and found that these are new!

http://www.dogswell.com/?id=114


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There isn't much Kosmo doesn't like-I'll deff. have to give these a try for him-thanks Kim! :biggrin:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Great minds think alike. Too bad they don't let our Malts in the store. We'd have lots of fun shopping at Target.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jun 29 2008, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598127


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35737[/B]


That's what I get spending the day cleaning my carpets instead of catching up on SM!! Sorry guys for the "double" thread. :brownbag:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Double the fun!! Just wanted you to see that great minds think alike... :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I must have missed the other thread. Those sound yummy and Sassy will probably LOVE them. Ok.....need to run to Target.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 29 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598112


> I just wanted to share this wonderful treat that I found at Target today. They are dried sweet potatoes and a great alternative to other chews. Nissa loved them!
> Sweet Potato Snacks[/B]


Where are they made? Just asking because I know that company use to get their products from China.

Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

All Dogswell are made in China unfortunetly.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope our Target carries it too! 

I got those at Pet Food Express and Mateo loves them


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I order these and my dogs are crazy about them.

www.snookdog.com


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is another sweet potato treat that isn't made in China, and comes in french fry size or slices of potatos:

Sam's yams

Clifford use to like them, but got bored as usual.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 20 2008, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608305


> Here is another sweet potato treat that isn't made in China, and comes in french fry size or slices of potatos:
> 
> Sam's yams
> 
> Clifford use to like them, but got bored as usual.[/B]



These are the ones I feed my girls. Zoey has IBD and I have to be careful what she eats but these have worked great for her. They both love them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are they made?


----------

